# Ménage de libertines



## Frasi

Buon sabato a tutti!
Sto traducendo, come ogni settimana, stringhe di materiale per adulti Playboy. Il contesto è poco perché, trattandosi di stringhe, non sempre si capisce a cosa si riferiscono. Questa volta ho un dubbio perché ménage significa sia "faccende domestiche", sia "casa" per estensione, sia coppia...

Ménage de libertines

Rangement entre coquines

Nettoyage sexy

E' chiaro che si parla di pulizie domestiche associate a queste "soubrette", ma ménage come lo tradurreste per non sbagliare? Potrebbe sì essere faccende di casa, ma come legarlo al "de libertine"?  Oppure una coppia di libertine, ma se poi sono più di due? E se risolvessi con "una casa di libertine"?  qualsiasi idea...è ben accetta...


----------



## Zsanna

Non sono i miei affari ma non sarebbe possibile utilizzare l'imperativo? Cosi, si potrebbe evitare il collegamento...


----------



## Frasi

Puoi farmi un esempio con l'imperativo? Non ho ben capito dove/come.


----------



## Zsanna

Lo volevo evitare perché mio italiano non è esattamente pronto per questo, ma provero:
Libertine, ora faccende di casa!/ è tempo per le faccende di casa/ le faccende di casa vi aspetta!

Non so. Dipende anche se il testo lo permette...


----------



## Frasi

Sì, è un'opzione che potrei considerare. 
Ma quindi confermi che ménage in questo caso può significare SOLO faccende di casa?


----------



## Frasi

E' quella del titolo e su cui ho espresso i dubbi:  Ménage de libertines


----------



## Zsanna

Frasi said:


> ... Ma quindi confermi che ménage in questo caso può significare SOLO faccende di casa?


 
Io direi di si, vedendo le altre parole (= rangement, nettoyage)... Credo che siano situazioni "di base", sempre partendo di una attività 'normale' che poi diventa diversa...?

P.S. Una domanda: cosa vuol dire esattamente "stringhe materiale"? (Per me stringhe <- stringa è solo les lacets...) (E come non conoscendo l'afabeto si vorrebbe leggere Kant...? )


----------



## Corsicum

Suivant le contexte ménage peut avoir plusieurs significations, dont :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/menage
_Ensemble des travaux de propreté et d'entretien d'un logement_
_…._
_Cohabitation d'un couple uni légitimement ou non._
_Ménage à trois. __Cohabitation de trois personnes (le mari, la femme, l'amant ou la maîtresse)._
_Cohabitation de deux personnes, de même sexe, de sexe différent ou de même famille_
…..

Dans ce contexte ce serait …les libertines en ménage, ou le ménage des libertines ?


----------



## itka

Ma non hai nienr'altro per capire di che cosa si tratta ? Non ci sono foto o testi che ci permettino di capire se si parla di una coppia o di pulizia ? 
Nessun' contesto ?


----------



## Zsanna

Corsicum,

Tu as raison bien évidemment, mais dans la liste des titres "ménage...", "rangement...", "nettoyage..." - au moins pour moi - c'est évident qu'il ne s'agit pas par ex. de "ménage à trois" même si le sujet ne serait peut-être pas très loin de cela.
Ce sûr que sans contexte on ne peut rien dire à 100% mais la logique ici me semble assez simple.


----------

